# Rotala ID



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

I got this plant from a friend who told me it was Rotala sp green but I think its actually rotala indica. Can someone please confirm.



















I also have normal rotala rotundafolia which is a lot more intense red than this plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Rotala rotundifolia_. I'll bet you that in time, it will come to look like what you already have, as like many plants, it can vary in different conditions.

The 'green' may or may not be _R. rotundifolia_, but you're right, that isn't what you have.

This is real _R. indica_:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=317&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

interesting. the leaf width is a lot wider than my rotundafolia also do you think it will get more narrow with time?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it could. I had some grow like that in a low light tank of mine a few years back.


----------

